# Kiwi Knives?



## dishdave

Just wondering if any of you have any experience with Kiwi Brand Cutlery.

I just discovered Kiwi at a local Asian market and I am totally blown away and impressed.

They have got to be the most amazing knife I have ever put in my hand- for the price.

Though there is a number of style knives to choose from, I just picked up the larger size cleaver (13.5"x4") for $4.95 and the 11"x2" blunt end chefs/vegetable/nakari style knife for a whopping $3.50.

These things are RAZOR sharp, easy to sharpen (although not really necessary, for the price these make the perfect 'throw away"), and if you've never used one, I promise you will be surprised and impressed.

Try these knives out. Get 15 bucks together, go to your local Asian (Thai, specifically) market and get the entire line. Do it. Now.

I can't say enough good things about these knives. If you happen to live in a place that doesn't have an Asian market, you can get em from wokshop.com, where they cost a bit more than if you were to get them locally, but you could seriously order everything they have for about fifty bucks- and it would be worth every red cent.

Besides being incredibly sharp, thin, light and nimble feeling (even the cleaver is nimble feeling. I had no trouble whatsoever tearing through a few pounds of onions and mushrooms with them [yeah, I know, using a meat cleaver to chop veggies, but that is the point i guess] without any strain on my wrist). I enjoy prep work again.

If you haven't seen these before and you work in a professional kitchen, go get one, get blown away, save some money, make veggies tremble and don't be afraid to set down your knife at work again (if someone takes/breaks it, its all good, you have a backup in the roll because it only cost three bucks...so you bought a few of them, lol).

OK...enough of this rant. I haven't even been around this forum in a while, I've been so genuinely excited though, I had to make a post to spread the word.

A million (probably more) Thai chefs cant be wrong.


----------



## boar_d_laze

Easy to sharpen, just as easy to dull. Better F&F than you'd expect at the price -- but not by much. An entertaining and useful reminder that sharp beats heavy about 99.44% of the time. Still, there are plenty of nicely made knives which can be made even sharper and have far better edge holding and ergonomic characteristics to boot.
_*
Bottom line:*_ Fun toys, but most good cooks want something better in their every-day kit.

BDL


----------



## ez13

Kiwi's are definitely worth the the purchase  to have in your collection for the price. Dont think they are toys, but I wouldn't knock out 2 hours of prep with em or any kind of meat fabrication besides cutting some chicken breasts. I have used one as a line knife during service on an occasion or 3 because they can take a fall and be left wet and dirty when busy. I dont know about sharpening them though and of course there are nicer knives that hold better edges.... but Kiwi's are like 4 dollars.


----------



## kingofkings

Anyone know if these are readily available in the UK? And if so, what sort of price they are? The kitchen I work in supplies german profile knives, but you can take your own in. But they are likely to go missing, so I don't want to take anything I value in. If I can pick up one of these for like an hours wages I don't really mind if I need to buy one a week, as long as they come sharp and stay sharp with a honing rod for long enough


----------



## ez13

You can order them here - http://www.wokshop.com/store/search.php?list=subcat&subcat=38 , or try and find them at any Asian Market/Store in UK. I wouldnt recommend relying on these as your main professional knife though and they arent really a knife that takes a honing. If you need to do simple stuff here and there its a good light disposable knife to have in your kit.


----------



## chefwill

I have discovered a site called cheffonade.co.uk that sells a range of these knives in the UK. Also a few are on Amazon but they are more expensive.  I love these knives and have used them at work for over 2 years. As long as you keep them sharp on your steel they are fine.  Happy chopping!


----------



## ajithomasc

I have been using since jan-2015, its a better knife for me for home cook, but unfortunately we cannot cut bones. Its available in Chinese supermarket (behind the Red Cross) Upper Riccarton Christchurch, New Zealand, cost $5.85, $7.85


----------



## knifeforhire

Kom Kom knives are a slightly higher grade from the same company that makes the Kiwis. I have also found the Penguin brand Thai knives to be a little better grade of cutlery than Kiwi. But that doesn't change the fact that the majority of street food venders are using Kiwi. As in most parts of the world, Thai knife handling skills tops fancy cutlery every time.


----------

